# Lorsss' neck training and eyebrowmaxxing transformation



## Lorsss (Aug 29, 2019)

the before pictures show me at the beginning of my looksmaxing journey.
since then I gymcelled, fixed my acne and improved my eyebrows. (and did copes like mewing and chewing)
Next month I will have my first surgery, an otoplasty to fix prominent ears

*october 2018*













*today, same bodyFat*











*How I trained neck*
> 3 sets of this exercise






Lying Face Up Plate Neck Resistance | Exercise Videos & Guides | Bodybuilding.com


Learn to perform every exercise! The Exercise Guide has exercise videos, photos, details, community tips and reviews to help you reach your fitness goals




www.bodybuilding.com





I also did the face down neck curl to preserve the balance of my neck muscles, even if theese muscle have no impact on looks

*How I trained traps*
> 2 sets of dumbell shrugs (20-30 reps)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> I do this routine once every two weeks


You need to do it WAY more often than that (at least every 2 days). Pretty impressed you actually got a slight gain with that rhythm.


----------



## jefferson (Aug 29, 2019)

What's the difference in circumference?


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 29, 2019)

jefferson said:


> What's the difference in circumference?


unlukily I have never measured it


----------



## nastynas (Aug 29, 2019)

bro you did around 5 sets for neck which recovers super quick and you did it ONCE EVERY 2 FKN WEEKS?
thank god everyday if you actually had improvements.


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 29, 2019)

nastynas said:


> bro you did around 5 sets for neck which recovers super quick and you did it ONCE EVERY 2 FKN WEEKS?
> thank god everyday if you actually had improvements.


neck has a lot of androgen receptors, thus it grows very fast without needing to struggle a lot


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 29, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> neck has a lot of androgen receptors, thus it grows very fast without needing to struggle a lot


you shouldve train it every second day or so like, you couldve get waaaay better gains

i do 4x50 of neck curls and 4x50 neck extensions with weight


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 29, 2019)

This is the goat splenius exercise.


----------



## robtical (Aug 29, 2019)

Big neck should help make ears look smaller, you may not need ear surgery


----------



## Luke LLL (Aug 30, 2019)

No change, sorry op


----------



## Pillarman (Aug 30, 2019)

neck is noticeable but nothing else lol


----------



## robtical (Aug 30, 2019)

Bad neck posture. U should lift back of your head and have straight neck


----------



## Cleftcel (Sep 12, 2019)

neck training is so fuckin legit, you're already looking more masculine and dominant in the second set, keep it up


----------



## Linoob (Sep 12, 2019)

Good fucking work bro.

Solid improvement, especially from profile.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Sep 12, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> This is the goat splenius exercise.



How can you do this without throwing up? I tried and I instantly get gag reflex.


----------



## Salludon (Sep 12, 2019)

Looks the same tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 12, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Looks the same tbh


it's over sir


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 12, 2019)

High set eyebrows fails you
Wear big sunglasses to hide your eye area tbh


----------



## sensen (Sep 12, 2019)

Surprising gains considering low volume.


Add in other stuff if you havent, make it a nice body weight routine, and do neck 2-3 times a week


----------



## Usum (Sep 12, 2019)

sensen said:


> Surprising gains considering low volume.


He started from 0 so only gains can happen.


----------



## sensen (Sep 12, 2019)

Usum said:


> He started from 0 so only gains can happen.


YEah but that volume tho.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 12, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> the before pictures show me at the beginning of my looksmaxing journey.
> since then I gymcelled, fixed my acne and improved my eyebrows. (and did copes like mewing and chewing)
> Next month I will have my first surgery, an otoplasty to fix prominent ears
> 
> ...


I see almost no change


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 12, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> I see almost no change


without surgeries all soft looksmaxing practices are barely noticeable


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Sep 12, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> without surgeries all soft looksmaxing practices are barely noticeable


Cope tbh. U arent even close to being softmaxxed, so no wonder there is no noticeable difference


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 12, 2019)

Felix97 said:


> Cope tbh. U arent even close to being softmaxxed, so no wonder there is no noticeable difference


what should I do to softmax now?
After low bodyfatmaxing, getting rid of my acne and preserving my hairline with finasteride what else can I do?


----------



## italian2001 (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> the before pictures show me at the beginning of my looksmaxing journey.
> since then I gymcelled, fixed my acne and improved my eyebrows. (and did copes like mewing and chewing)
> Next month I will have my first surgery, an otoplasty to fix prominent ears
> 
> ...



aumentando i muscoli del collo hai notato un abbassamento/inscurimento della voce?
te lo chiedo perché cantando mi è stato detto che farlo provoca un abbassamento dell'estensione vocale siccome c'è più massa in quell'area. tu hai notato qualcosa (tipo se prendi degli audio vecchi e li confronti)


----------



## Dutcher (May 5, 2020)

How did you change eyebrow?
Also im suppose to come to Italy in june will it be possible?


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss talks about himself in third person


----------



## Nosecel (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> did copes like mewing and chewing


*Chewingniggers BTFO JFL*


----------



## THEMOGEE (May 5, 2020)

@Nosecel SERIOUS QUESTION, IS YOUR AVI A GUY OR A GIRL. 

BEEN BUGGING ME FOR MONTHS


----------



## Nosecel (May 5, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> @Nosecel SERIOUS QUESTION, IS YOUR AVI A GUY OR A GIRL.
> 
> BEEN BUGGING ME FOR MONTHS


There is a thing called: reversed google search, gaycel. Use it


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> *Chewingniggers BTFO JFL*



Yes I was a mewchewnigger in 2018-2019


----------



## Nosecel (May 5, 2020)

Lorsss said:


> Yes I was a mewchewnigger in 2018-2019


Mewing is obviously cope, but about 80% of people on this forum believe in chewing. So the question is: does it work?


----------



## Lorsss (May 5, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Mewing is obviously cope, but about 80% of people on this forum believe in chewing. So the question is: does it work?


chewing works only if you suffer masseter hypotrophy


----------



## her (May 5, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Mewing is obviously cope, but about 80% of people on this forum believe in chewing. So the question is: does it work?


Mewing isn’t cope, and chewing works.


----------



## Nosecel (May 5, 2020)

her said:


> Mewing isn’t cope, and chewing works.


Mewing doesn't work
Post above you


----------



## eyebagcel (May 5, 2020)

neck maxxing is one of the biggest dimorphism maxes out there


----------



## Saen (May 5, 2020)

what did you do for eyebrows? Just trimmed them to make them straighter? I want to try use minoxidil to get rid of negative eyebrow tilt. I will use it under the inner eyebrow and shave the upper part of inner


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (May 5, 2020)

Looking good


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (May 5, 2020)

u still look like shit ngl unfuckable

i guess the money from making the teens here use porndude really didnt help in the end u powertripping cumbrain dead eyed loser


----------



## Lorsss (May 14, 2020)

5foot8Paki said:


> u still look like shit ngl unfuckable
> 
> i guess the money from making the teens here use porndude really didnt help in the end u powertripping cumbrain dead eyed loser


I volunteer as moderator for free 

keep crying for my empty wallet


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 13, 2021)

Bump


----------

